# Drachen-Textur erstellen



## siXle (15. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich grad an einer Textur für einen 3D Drachen. Allerdings bin ich echt überfordert, da ich nicht weiss, wie ich das in Photoshop umsetzen soll.
Ich habe hier mal einen Link für euch, damit ihr sehen könnt um was für Texturen es sich handelt. 
http://www.highend3d.com/maya/tutorials/texturing/181-2.html
Wenn Ihr Ideen dazu habt, dann würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr was posten würdet,

mfg,

siXle


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. September 2006)

Hi,

1. bei deinem Beispiele sind mehrere Texturen aufgeführt.
    Um welche dreht es sich denn?

2. Ich würde so eine Reptilienhaut mit den Filtern Differnz Wolken und dann noch
    den Buntglas Mosaik-Filter angehen.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## siXle (15. September 2006)

Hi DJTrancelight,
es handelt sich zunächst um Textur in Abbildung 5.5, bzw. 5.6,
also die bumbmap und colormap für den Kopf.
Eine Schuppentextur habe ich auch hinbekommen. Ist ja ganz einfach, dank des Buntglas-Mosaik-Effekts. Allerdings fällt mir dann der Rest sehr schwer. Das Bearbeiten der Schuppen. In dem Bild gibt es die Schuppen in allen möglich Variationen(Größe, Farbe, Form und Anordnung) und ich habe keine Ahnung wie man sie so individuell hinbekommt.
Ausserdem sind ja auch noch anderen technikken bei der Abbildung angewendet worden, wo ich bis jetzt auch keinen Lösungsansatz habe.


Ich bin weiterhin sehr dankbar für Tipps,




beste Grüße,


siXle


----------



## DJTrancelight (15. September 2006)

Hallo,

das ist in 2-D natürlich sehr schwierig zu bewältigen. In 3-D passt sich die Textur dem Objekt an. Also an engeren Stellen werden auch die Muster kleiner usw.

Da mußt du wohl in 2-D mehrere Texturen mit unterschiedlichen Mosaikgrößen anlegen und dementsprechend in dein Bild einfügen. Mit Wölben kannst du mehr Variation in die Muster bekommen.

Die Farbe deines Musters kannst du mit STRG+U am besten ändern.

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## siXle (15. September 2006)

OK, ich versuchs erstmal mit Deinen tipps, 
melde mich dann später nochmal mit meinem Ergebnis,

thx,

siXle


----------

